# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Լատվիական քաղաքի վրա երկնքից ինչ–որ բան է ընկել

## AMzone

Լատվիայի Մազսալաց քաղաքում երեկ տեղի ժամանակով մոտ 18:30-ին երկնաքար է ընկել: Утро.ru կայքի հաղորդմամբ` պատահարի մասին պատմել է քաղաքի բնակիչներից մեկից, ով, նկատելով հրդեհը, զանգահարել է հրշեջ ծառայություն:

Դեպքի վայրում հրշեջները հայտնաբերել էն 20 մետր տրամագծով և 10 մետր խորությամբ փոս: Երկնաքարն ընկել է բնակելի տան հարևանությամբ, սակայն, բարեբախտաբար, ոչ ոք չի տուժել:

Մասնագետները չեն բացառում, որ դա կարող է լինել ոչ թե երկնաքար, այլ Երկրագնդի արհեստական արբանյակ կամ դրա մասնիկ:

Ինչպես հայտնել է պետական հրշեջ-փրկարար ծառայության պետի օգնական Ինգա Վետերեն, ընկնող օբյեկտը երկնքում թողել է կրակի հետքեր, իսկ այն տեղում, որտեղ երկնաքարն ընկել է, հրդեհ է բռնկվել: «Տարածքն անմիջապես շրջափակվել է, քանի որ մենք հստակ չգիտենք, թե ինչ օբյեկտ է երկնքից ընկել: Ըստ նախնական տվյալների` դա երկնաքար է: Չի բացառվում նաև ռադիոակտիվ աղտոտումը»,- հավելել է Վետերեն:

Tert.am

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հետո հերքվել ա էս լուրը:
Ընդամենը բահերով զինված մի քանի ռանչ...ըըը...հարբած լատվիացի որոշել են տժժան մի քիչ:

----------

Լեո (27.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

> Հետո հերքվել ա էս լուրը:
> Ընդամենը բահերով զինված մի քանի ռանչ...ըըը...հարբած լատվիացի որոշել են տժժան մի քիչ:


Ու մի քիչ տժժալու համար 20 մ տրամագծով 10 մ խորությամբ փոս են փորել?
Ինձ թվում ա բահերով զինվածները մազոխիստներ են.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու մի քիչ տժժալու համար 20 մ տրամագծով 10 մ խորությամբ փոս են փորել?
> Ինձ թվում ա բահերով զինվածները մազոխիստներ են.


Կամ էլ գռադուսն ա 40-ից բարձր եղել:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.10.2009), VisTolog (27.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պարզ երևում է որ սա այլմոլորակայինների ձեռքի գործն ա… ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարա լինի

----------


## Սլիմ

Հաստատ մարդիկ փորած չեն լինի, շատ մեծա :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

http://rian.ru/world/20091027/190794884.html

http://infox.ru/science/universe/200...l_myetye.phtml









 :Yes:

----------

Yevuk (10.11.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Լատվիական Tеле2 օպերատորի ռեկլամն էր էտ:
Չհավատաք որ երկնքից ա ընկել, փորել են… Թե չէ ոնց լինի մեկը պայթյունը նկարած կլիներ:

----------


## Lanterfant

Գուցե դինոզավրերի երկնաքարով բնաջնջման լուրն էլ TELE2-ից մի մարկեթինգ հորինվածք է եղել, իսկ էս էակներն իրականում դեռ գոյություն ունեն:  :Smile:

----------

